# New here



## ZandraJoi (Aug 6, 2020)

Hello! Nice to be here!


----------



## marti (Aug 6, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 6, 2020)

Hello [mention]ZandraJoi[/mention] 

Nice to see you here


----------



## kikipetie (Aug 6, 2020)

Welcome ZandraJoi


----------



## Pinky (Aug 9, 2020)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## Naiwen (Aug 9, 2020)

Hello and welcome, enjoy your stay.


----------



## Spice (Aug 11, 2020)

Welcome ZandraJoi and enjoy the board.


----------



## ZandraJoi (Aug 27, 2020)

Thank you to all the lovely members!


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 27, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, Sorry that i'm late


----------



## Anonymous. (Aug 28, 2020)

Welcome @"ZandraJoi"


----------



## ZandraJoi (Sep 3, 2020)

Thank you all


----------

